# mare bridle for modern pleasure



## Fire N Ice (May 1, 2008)

What is the difference between a mare bridle and an english bridle? Is there a difference? Where does one get a mare bridle?

Sue Baskin

Newalla, OK


----------



## shetlandponyluvr (May 1, 2008)

A mare bridle is like a saddleseat or "full" bridle. You only use the curb bit and reins though, not the bridoon. An english bridle is used for huntseat. We bought our mare bridle at an auction. I think www.minitack.com carries new ones though.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 1, 2008)

Honestly there isn't much difference. Traditionally, the mare bridle is going to have a fancy browband on it. You will also show with a weymouth bit (has a curb chain and no "direct rein" slot) on it most likely.

You can get one from Dale Lutke, for about $150 including the bit, I think the website is www.dsharness.com and there are other places you can get one, too. Minitack.com has a cheaper starter mare bridle that is leather, but the browband is pretty hideous. The bridle itself looks good, so maybe you can switch out the browband.

I am having my friend, who is an amazing leather/saddle maker create a mare bridle for me, so hopefully he can produce a nice bridle for inexpensive. He has a new apprentice so he can produce items cheaper than making everything himself (she can cut straps and dye edges and stuff).

Andrea


----------



## muffntuf (May 2, 2008)

I started out using a plain brown english bridle, I didn't get any comments. But when you hit Congress, you will notice that everyone has the traditional mare bridles.

You can get them from Kennedy Harness, Lutke's (although both are way backed up), minitack.com, just for ponies.com, national bridle.com, Herron Stables (herronstables.com), and world championship.com., and finally walsh harness. I sell the Walsh harness. But they are only red and black in the brow band.

Everyone shows with a brass brow band, which I don't understand, but will abide by. I have yet to run down the rule that states it is to be just brass.

There are the mare and stallion bridles, both take bits. And then there is the mare halter, which has not bit. I use the mare halter as much as the mare bridle.

Hope this helps.


----------

